# Google- Gut Microbiome Rebounds After Colonoscopy Bowel Preparation - Medscape



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1">*Gut Microbiome Rebounds After Colonoscopy Bowel Preparation*
*Medscape*
Moreover, patients with *irritable bowel syndrome* have elevated levels of fecal serine proteases, which are believed to increase intestinal permeability and possibly lead to visceral hypersensitivity. The single-dose protocol correlated with a larger *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

